# Chieftain solar panel question



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I looked at Chieftain yesterday with a solar panel fitted as standard. I have a good rummage/play with the control panel above the hab door but I could not see how much power the solar panel was adding to the batteries. Should this info be on the panel? 

Also, the status of the batteries showed as "good", yet scrolling further showed a reading of -46.5v. What is that reading? 

Cheers

Russell


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

It should be there.
Below the graph showing the solar charge is a small orange sun icon and this either has a 'V' or 'L' to indicate which battery is receiving the charge. (Ours seems to have got stuck showing a V even though it has been charging the leisure battery.
Cant help with the -46.5v figure but the display does seem a little temperamental if you flick thorugh the pages quickly.

Im sure if Ian Sargeant spots the thread he willl give more detail.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Russell on the EC500 control panel there is as lifeson has pointed out a multiple screen showing how much current is being generated and to where is being directed.
The system also has a number of "Smart charge" features which control how the 230v charger output and the solar panel output is used.

I am not sure about the -46.5v but if you have any questions then please just let me know.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

